# Celtic Dreams



## DrZombie (Mar 7, 2004)

Agatha tosses and turn in her sleap.

_There she walks on the battlefield, the Maiden of Battles, your mistress. Dressed in the blood of her enemies, she stands there, laughing, as she fends off attack after attack, a pile of dead foes at her feet. She is ever young and beatifull, and terrifying at the same time, a remnant of the old days, when the cold grey iron was unknown, when heroes walked the earth and talked with the elder gods, clad in bronze._
_She looks at you. "_Come, my child, come to me. So few now still hold to the old ways." _Her gaze wanders over your travelling companions, the men that follow you, see you as their lucky charm, loving you, serving you. They too still are in part trained in the old ways, each for their own reasons. Cauaros the giant, The gentle bard, LLyr the silent, Llyr the cursed, Nac Mac Feagle, the houndmaster, Aeric of the forest, Fendor the thief._
"You have done well, my child, collecting these men.  You shall go east, to Macedonia. The greeks who live there are desperate for mercenaries. Many are fighting for the throne. You will find that your skills there will be more approved of then here, where the Celts have grown soft in the new ways."

You wake up in the knowledge that your godess has spoken to you. Your warband is now at Lake Como, at the border of the Etruscan territory. Yopu can go overland or try to book passage on a ship.The lands around here are wild, with Fomori running wild stuck in their everlasting war with the Fae. The nearest town, Como, is about a days travel to the south.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2004)

*Agatha*

Agatha stands naked in the morning light. She yawns and walks to the lake’s edge to wash herself clean in the waters. The lake is cold this time of year and she lets out a howl of pleasure-pain as the cold water engulfs her flesh. The battle scars still show on her pale skin as she washed and a few wild birds fly past as she returns to the camp. She slips into her tunic of wolf skins and ties her hair back with strong cord. 
As she moves through camp she comes upon the body of Bruno the bold. She kicks the corpse and wakes the men. Last night Bruno had made a fatal mistake. He had gotten so drunk he tried to take the Moon Maiden’s virginity away. She looks on his face now and thinks how funny it looked as she castrated him while he tried to get her armor off.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 8, 2004)

Cauaros looked down at the corpse and then to the maiden as she returns to the camp. 

"I see that he did not respect the goddess" the giant says in sombre tones. He stands over 7 feet tall, larger in height and bulk than any other man you have seen. His skin is tanned, in the manner of the clans of Galatia, his mothers people

"a mans lust becomes his burden - and the goddess takes no mere mortal to her bed" he quotes from some old rhyme with a slight bemused grin upon his lips

"There is food upon the fire and let us hope that this lich does not have kinsmen as hot bloodied as he was before he gave it back to the earth"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 8, 2004)

Agatha smiles up at the "giant" then she starts dragging the body towards the lake side and then piles rocks on top making a small cairn that she spits upon before she returns for Breakfast. 

Once that is done she becomes more responsive and speaks. Good morning men. I am glad to see none of the Faeries have taken you in the night. Joking about the time Fendor had sworn that the Shee were going to attack them in the black forest of Germania.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 9, 2004)

Fendor grimaces at the reminder. "The only reason they didn't is because the gods watched over us... I swear they watch... even now!" His voice raising in pitch as he spoke, but seeing the others faces, and remembering thier last reaction to his musings, he quickly grabs a piece of whatever meat it was they were cooking and shoves it into his mouth, nearly having to spit it out for the heat of it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha! Careful not to scald that silver tongue of yours my friend. Agatha said. She wanted over to the acmpfire and took a hunk of meat for herself. Settleing on some furs she ate and awaited the others to come to. We are to go east to Macedonia. She has spoken to me in my dreams. We are needed there.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 10, 2004)

Fendor nods, finally getting the meat down into his belly, wiping the hot grease from his chin with his sleave. 

"When do we leave, fearless leader?" He was ready to go now, as he was always ready. It was noce to feel a part of something, and not have to worry about going hungry besides. 

Looking down at his studded leather, he smiles as he pats it into place as he stands to rinse his hands in the stream. It was really nice of them to let him keep it, but he often wondered if they would be offended if he sold it and gave it to some of the less fortunate? It was a gift from them, and they may not feel that him selling it was honoring them.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 11, 2004)

The camp hounds set to barking in low tones, some (particularly the hunting dogs) point into the nearby woods.

Low shrubs part as eight silent tan and black mastiffs pad into camp, their scruffy red master behind them. 

"Chwaron", he says to his hounds, and all but two break away from him and run cavorting with the other dogs and people.  Nak turns to those gathered around Agatha.  He stumps up and drops a string of hares at their feet.

"Mad Boreol*", he greets them.   "I see preperations for departure.  Its good I was nay out for a long walk."

He sniffs, and looks around, pats the two guard dogs at his flank on their heads.

"The the air is clearer, we lost Bruno eh?" Nak says jokingly, "Well no grief, lad dinna ken to whats for the best."


*Mad bereol roughly means 'Good/Lucky morning' in welsh... roughly.

Editted:  spelling errors.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm glad we are all in agreement. Bruno was no great loss. We can always find another mercinary along the way. Agatha says while finishing her meal. Once she is done she will practice fighting moves for an hour while the men take care to pack. 

ooc: It's good to be the Queen.


----------



## Jaik (Mar 11, 2004)

Having slept through most of the conversation, Aerik is roused by a kick by one of the other men as they're packing up.  He springs to his feet, looking wildly about, then settles down and heads to the lake for his morning dunking.  Along the way, he sees that cairn, looks back at the camp, and nods knowingly.  _I told him and told him, sure and she's tempting, but she's tempting because she's fiery.  And that fire burns hot and fierce...Too hot for you, Bruno, or even for me._ Still shaking his head, Aerik dunks his head into the cold lake water, then rears back, water flying from his long blonde hair, shakes his head like a dog come in from the rain.  Nopw fully awake, Aerik heads back to camp to help finish packing.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 11, 2004)

Fendor, having finished packing with the rest of the want-to-be drones of their queen-bee, starts to head in the indicated direction to scout out what may be ahead, taking time to marking the best trail for the others to take. GOing down the trail he marks, he casually looks through his pouch to see waht may have appeared there since the last time he had looked. _I'll have to return these things... sometime. They don't like me taking things for some reason._ he thinks to himself, looking down at the tidbits he had taken from his companions. a whet stone, flint and steel, a shiny piece of broken jewlery. 

He then puts the items away once more and contiues with his task, not surprised to see Aerick coming up and then passing him with a nod.

Nac mac Feagle's dogs kept the alert rogue informed of the groups position as they continue on their treck.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 13, 2004)

Fendor is scouting ahead, alert, looking hearing, smelling. When rising over a crest, he spots a thin line of smoke coming from the valley ahead. From this position he can't really see where it's coming from, the source of the smoke is hidden by some trees. The valley is about two kilometer wide and six long, with a small creeck running through it. There are some tilled fields visible. Besides a mountain eagle up in the skye, nothing moves. You can hear the faint barking of a dog in the distance.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2004)

Agatha strides with a slow easy grace. Confidant that her men can and will lead her to the next battle. For as loveless and chaste as she must be to serve the Goddess, Agatha knows she loves each and every one of her men like they were her husband. 
Halfway through the day she starts singing a song about ancient battles and glory.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 13, 2004)

Nak rolls his bundle of gear up onto his shoulders and walks over the Aerik.

"Perhaps ye should back Fendor up, so he doesn't wander into any poison oak, again.  I'll take up rear and do straggler patrol."

The short houndmaster wanders back to rear of the group after hearing Aerik's reply.

"Arail*", he commands the hounds, the hunting dogs scatter out to the perimeter of the convoy, flushing up small animals and remaining alert.  Well as alert as dogs having a good time chasing squirrels and such can be.

*At some point I'll put up a Lexicon for Nak's odd Welshy phrases and hound commands.  At some point.


----------



## Jaik (Mar 15, 2004)

Aerik nods to Nak and starts a bounding advancve with Fendor, allowing one man to stay still and alert while the other concentrated on moving, then switching off.  When Fendor reaches the edge of a valley, he signals that he's spotted something.  Aerik passes the signal back to the rest of the group, then slowly wors his way forward to confer.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 15, 2004)

Standing close by the Maiden and watching the Antics of the scouts taking point - Fendor, Aerick and Nak Mc Feegle -  Cauaros cannot help but invoke the image of Hounds to his mind 

"_these are the Hounds of the Moon, 
Loyal protectors and Hunters all
and for the sweet Maidens love
they stand forth to answer her call_"


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 16, 2004)

Fendor, after signalling the others of the potential threat ahead, motions for them to continue. At this point there was not enough to go off of for them to stop completely. As soon as the others reach the crest, they'll see what he can see now and make their own conclusions. 

He signalls that they should continue, knowing that Aerick will at least make the same assumptions that he had made. A farm house that had been attacked and burned.  Not an uncommon sight, but uncommon enough for them to move forward with caution.

Fendor continues towards the center of the small valley looking for the source of the fire, and listening for the cryes of men to tell him if the danger that had struck here was still present, or if it has long since past.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 18, 2004)

AS fendor walks downhill to the center of the valley, his nose confirmes what his mind has deduced. The sickly-sweet smell of charred meat is heavy upon the air. As he stalks closer, he can hear the barking of the dog cut-off sharply, followed by rauceous laughter, a too low and raw sound to be made by human throats. As he stalks closer, carefully, he sees five fomorians, hunched over a carcass of a cow, feasting upon the half-charred half raw meat, blood dripping from their faces. A sixth one has spitted a dog upon his spear, and holds the twitching remains in the air over the now awake form of a seventh one. With a vile curse he stands up, backhanding the spearholder across the face, then wipes his tunic clear of the blood and faeces of the dying dog.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2004)

Agatha waits for her men to alert her to the situation. when she does she will wait for them to surround the Fororiams if they can and then she will charge the first formorian she sees. greataxe whirling.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 18, 2004)

Fendor moves back towards the group and tells them of what he had found, and then follows the instructions of their 'queen' and awaits her signal. 

Once they get into possision and Agatha charges, Fendor will move forward with the rest of the group, but moving forward in the slow, stealthy gait so that he may surprise them, or better yet, get into a flanking position.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 19, 2004)

Cauaros moves into position then readying himself prepares to chant some ancient battle song to _inspire_ the men to take _courage_ against these fell beings.

"Though I counsel talking to them first" he whispers...


----------



## Jaik (Mar 19, 2004)

Aerik glances from the Fomorians to Fendor, then back.  He knows that Fendor works at his best when the enemeny is distracted and so plans to rush the same enemy as Fendor.  As he crouches behind an oak, he draws his hand-axes, their weight light and familiar in his hands.  He spins them in his hands, loosening up, then hears quick footfalls as Agatha begins the attack.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 19, 2004)

[real life intruding, major update and start of battle tomorrow]


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 20, 2004)

"Sadlo, llechu", Nak orders the hounds to heel and hide, and eases his satchels to the ground.

He nocks an arrow and creeps forward to give Agatha 'close fire support', as silently as a forest shadow*.  His hounds snug to the ground and bushes, follow close behind.

"Ya nay ken Fomors my Giant friend.  They is good only fer the spit or the spade."

Nak is prepping for a possible sneak attack on the spear weilding Formor (the sixth one) as he looks to be the only one armed (as far as I can tell).

*Forgive the hyperbole, I too doubt a Hide and MS of 7 equal a 'forest shadow', but the poetry was there...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2004)

The rundown farmhouse is in a small clearing amidst the trees. It has two small windows facing south, and a small door facing east. To the east of it, about ten meters from it, are the burned-down remains of a wooden barn.

To the south of these buildings, near the edge of the clearing, are the seven fomori. Two small ones and two medium sized, all of 'em wearing filthy leather armor. they have shortswords or axes at their belts. A third small fomorian was holding the spear, and is now sprawled on the ground, just being backhanded by a large fomorian. This brute has a huge club laying on the ground next to him.

At the moment they don't seem to notice any of you, as they are laughing at the antics of the large and small one.


[init and spot checks for evryone. They are surprised the first round. You know the drill]


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

Diarmat trots through the forest at a pace designed to cover as much ground in a day as possible. He carries his spear and shield loosely, easily. His thoughts are consumed by the joining ceremony--and subsequent celebration--that he had attended the night before. _At least I didn't drink as much as some,_ he thinks wryly, glad the sun doesn't bother his head as it had, well, other times. As he lopes through the brush, he smiles at his freedom, the feel of the sheltering trees around him, the chittering of the creatures, the breeze in his face, but most of all, the escape from the village and the knowledge that he had no one depending on him at home.

As he crests a small rise, he notes with detached concern smoke coming from a clearing. _Too much and the wrong time of day for a campfire, and there shouldn't be any large towns here to make so much cooking smoke,_ he thinks. He slows a trifle as he continues. At the sound of combat, a grin spreads on his face and he jostles his spear and shield in anticipation.

[Initiative: 17; Spot: 15]


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 21, 2004)

Nak sneaks in closer in the shadow of the farmhouse.  Attempting to get withing range of the Large Fomor, to catch it in the brisket with an arrow.

He waits for the others to get in postion and and Agatha to 'single' with a charge...


Hide=12, Move Silently=18, Initiative=15


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2004)

Agatha charges the grouping heading for the one who is bigest (And therefor the leader in her eyes.) 

(Spot 13, Initiative: 16)


----------



## Jaik (Mar 22, 2004)

Aerik hears Agatha begin her charge and winces for what is about to befall the largest of the Fomorians, then turns toward Fendor, waiting for him to choose their target.
(Spot 17, Initiative 7)


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 23, 2004)

The group of fomorians is taken by surprise,and scramble to a standing position, drawing their weapons, but too late. Agatha, howling as a banshee attacks the leader.




.....Ar....F...C

.TTT TT T.. TTT TT

.1.......2     

.3.....4......5............T          


.6....Ag.................T..N
.......7



.......D


 Ar = Aerik
F = Fendor
C = cauaros
N = Nak
Ag = Agatha
D = Diarmat


T = Tree

1-2-6 = small fomori armed with shortsword or handaxe
3-4-5 = medium fomori armed with large axe or sword
7 = Large fomori armed with massive club.

Agatha has charged, roll for hit and damage, rest : 1 standard action available.

Try to give me a battle plan for the next two rounds, using if-then thingies, I'll try and interpret 'em as best as I can, roll to hit and damage for two rounds as well. If not we'll be in combat till christmass  .


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2004)

Agatha swings her greatsword in huge arcs hacking the offensive Formorians into smaller less offensive bits. (Attack:18, damage: 10pts)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

Diarmat, seeing his Moon Maiden charging into battle, runs into combat, screaming wordlessly [Intimidate, if useful: 9]. As he runs, he whirls his spear and shield into play in preparation for his attack on the large Fomorian. He attacks with his spear, and continues to do so until the target is dead. [Attack: 8, Damage (yeah right): 5; Second attack: 8, Damage: 10]


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 25, 2004)

Nak waits to see the consequences of Agatha's attack, then looses on his enemy.

 Round 1:  If Fomorian #7 (the biggun) is still up I will shoot him, if not then #6.  Attack=22, Damage=8, unless he is within 30' then its Attack=23(+1 from PBS), Damage=11(Sneak Damage=+3.  I am trying to Snipe, Hide=4

Round 2:  I will Rapid Shot, at whomever is closest to Agatha.  Attack 1=18, Damage=9, attack 2=10, Damage=5.  Sneak Attack (if applicable)=+1 to hit, 1st Att Damage=+6, 2 Att Damage=+3.

Gah a whole lotta code...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 25, 2004)

Cauaros begins to sing one of the ancient battle hymns of the Moon goddess *inspiring courage* in the hearts of Agathas Hounds. As he himself movesforward weapons ready.

When the hymn is done and if not engaged he follows by casting sleep upon a fomorian


----------



## Jaik (Mar 26, 2004)

Aerick will charge the nearest Fomorian (18 to hit) and continue the attack with both hand axes next round, unless is is dead by his next action, in which case he'll move to the nearst medium-sized Fomorian and make an attack.  (10 and 7 if attacking twice, 12 if once)


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 29, 2004)

Agatha charges in, catching the large fomorian on the shoulder as he's lifting his huge club, sending a chunk of flesh and a spray of blood skywards. He howls as an arrow imbeds itself under his shoulderblade. He doesn't appear to be impressed, laughing wildly as one of the puny humans attepts to stick him with a spear and fails. He whirls his greatclub about , choosing between targets.

The sweet sound of the bard singing gives you all courage, and one of the smaller fomorians sinks into a magical slumber.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2004)

Agatha screams in rightious fury and swings the blade again. She will simply cleave into the Formorian until it is dead and then move to the closest one.

(ooc: She rages and attacks again.)

attack: 14+8=22, damage: 6+8=14 Now thats a hit!


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 29, 2004)

With a few swift strokes of his axes Aerik dispatches one of the smaller fomori. Fendor hesitates, taking up the rear.


1 is dead, 2 is asleep. Aerik and fendor are where they were standing. 
3-4-5 turn to face fendor, aerik and cauaros.

Agatha is being flanked by 6-7, 7 is flanked by Agathe and Diarmat.

Next round will get painfull. Actions please. Don't bother with linking to dicerollers.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 29, 2004)

Diarmat attacks, as stated above.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 30, 2004)

Nak fires at the large Formorian.  _Shrug off this ya ne' beast_

Round 2: I will Rapid Shot.  Attack 1=18, Damage=9, attack 2=10, Damage=5. I had tried to Snipe during round one.  Hide=4.  Sneak Attack (if applicable)=+1 to hit, 1st Att Damage(total)=15, 2 Att Damage=8.


----------



## Jaik (Mar 31, 2004)

Aerick will swing wildly at the three fomorians confornting himself and Fendor, slowly circling around to be closer to aid Agatha as well as flank with Fendor.  2 attacks (16 and 16) this round, (18 and 15 next round, assuming there are still adjacent enemies.)


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 31, 2004)

Fendor, seeing an opening, pulls back his fist and crashes into the side of the fomorian that was confronting him and Aerick.

[Attack: 18 +2 for flanking +2 for BAB= 22 Damage: 2 +  5 for sneak attack =7]


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 1, 2004)

[sorry for the wait guys, work has been hectic]

The fomorian snals, and smashes his massive iron-studded club into Agathas ribcage. She can feel several ribs snap like a twig. Reeling back from the blow she suddenly feels an icy sharp pain lance through her side, The spear has broken through the leather, and she can feel the blood running through her side. Insanity enters her eyes, and she screams out in mindless rage. Uncaring to further damage to both lungs and side, she pulls herself from the spear and strikes at the giant, opening a fierce wound in his belly.

The fierce stab in his back brings him to his knees, only to be finished with an arrow through the throat.

At the other side of the farm, Aerik sends his axes into the flesh of the enemy. He looks down, somewhat dumbfaced, at the one sticking in his torso. Then a


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 1, 2004)

[sorry for the wait guys, work has been hectic]

The fomorian snals, and smashes his massive iron-studded club into Agathas ribcage. She can feel several ribs snap like a twig. Reeling back from the blow she suddenly feels an icy sharp pain lance through her side, The spear has broken through the leather, and she can feel the blood running through her side. Insanity enters her eyes, and she screams out in mindless rage. Uncaring to further damage to both lungs and side, she pulls herself from the spear and strikes at the giant, opening a fierce wound in his belly.

The fierce stab in his back brings him to his knees, only to be finished with an arrow through the throat.

At the other side of the farm, Aerik sends his axes into the flesh of the enemy. He looks down, somewhat dumbfaced, at the one sticking in his torso. Then a hand grabs his chin and twist his neck. He falls to the ground without a sound.
The two roaring fomorians cras into his side. A wild swing hits him on the side of is head, cutting a bleeding gash in his scalp. Fendor fares little better, receiving a nasty cut in his leg.

[wondering if i was too stoned or pissed and forgot to mention hitpoints of damage? Well, real people don't know how many hitpoints they've got left, and neither do your characters. Sweet dreams]


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 2, 2004)

ooc _so is Aerik down?_
*ic*
Seeing his companions going down despite his song Cauaros steps forward with weapon drawn and makes his way into the fray his long spear in hand as he goes to assist Aerik thrusting the spear into the Formorians hide

(_M.BAb +5_)


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 2, 2004)

Diarmat attacks whatever Fomorian looks most threatening.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 2, 2004)

Agatha will continue to wail on the lead giant. Assuming that one of her hounds will take care of the second Formorian.

(Speaking of hounds.. Don't we have war dogs?)


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 2, 2004)

[ok, my fault, unclear post : aerik is not down, the fomorian he was attacking is dead, killed by Fendor. The big leader is also dead, leaving Agatha face to face with a small fomorian with a spear who's looking distinctly uncomfortable]


.TTT TT T.C. TTT TT

....3.Ar
......4.F.....x............T 



.......6
......Ag.................T..N
.......X
........D


Ar = Aerik
F = Fendor
C = cauaros
N = Nak
Ag = Agatha
D = Diarmat


T = Tree

6 = small fomori armed with spear
3-4= medium fomori armed with large axe or sword
7 = Large fomori armed with massive club who is quite dead.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 2, 2004)

Much better. Agatha Turns around and trys to lop off the head of the small Formori with the spear. "AAAHHHHOOOOO!!!!" She howls sounding like a huge dog.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 3, 2004)

Nak steps out from around the tree and holds his bow ready to shoot down any Fomorian that tries to flee, or any hidden enemies.

Nak readies to fire on any Fleeing or Suddenly Appearing Fomor.  Attack=18 (+1 under 30'), Damage=7 (+1 under 30').

No we don't have any _war_ dogs.  Hunting dogs, yes, but they aren't as hearty as warbeasts.  Also I figured on holding them back and releasing them agianst any surprise visitors or fleeing Fomor.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 3, 2004)

Stilling singing his battle hymn of Courage Couaros rushes forward beside Aerik flanking the Formorian and striking with his spear... 

"_Bowmen, shout for Agatha!
Unthrottle the Hounds of war!
Heave a breath
And dare a death
For the Moon of Agatha

Spearmen, shout for Agatha,
With her warriors thirty score!
Ye Swords raise high 
Maiden Moon arise!
Oh blessed Agatha_!"


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 3, 2004)

Diarmat cheers at the sound of Couaros's song and renews his attack with added fervor.


----------



## Michael Tree (Apr 4, 2004)

In the morning of five days past, Eofyn awoke in his camp-tent, his kin and tribe-friends still asleep in their bedrolls, with a vision aching at the edge of his sight:

A powerful young mare, her coat shining moon-silver, stood in a forest glade, her limbs strong and lithe, her head proud and high.  Around her slumbered a pack of winter wolves, their coats reflecting hers.  One wolf, rat-furred and dark eyed, crept through the shadows, and pounced on the mare, only to die.  The mare reared up and split the wolf-rat’s skull, and it measured its length upon the earth and its life-blood darkened the soil. 

The other wolves awoke.  One was a giant of wolves, almost as large as the mare. Another stood silent, bearing the scars of its birth-pack.  A third stalked in the shadows with hunter-eyes. A fourth, the veteran of many hunts, stood by the mare’s side.  And the last commanded the rest of the wolves, bending their wills to his.

A doom then fell over the clearing.  As the shadows lengthened, trees deep in the forest creaked and grew, pulling their roots from the soil.  Faces then appeared upon the trees, twisted and rot-scarred, and limbs grew into arms, branches into taloned fingers, and knots burned into ember-eyes. The misshapen forms crept forward, despoiling the animals, turning the grasses to mud, the streams to filth.  Clouds then crossed the sky, covering stars and moon, and the giant wolf howled in a voice rich and mournful.
---

Eofyn woke to the sound of wolves calling far in the distance, as the stars died and the sun began to shine over the edge of the world.  He felt a fate upon him, and could not rest.  He buckled on his war-shirt, took his stout long-spear in hand, and bore his war-sword and hunting bow with its white-feathered arrows.  He went to his lord’s hall to tell his grandfather of his dream and his doom, and then left alone into the world to pursue it.


----------



## Michael Tree (Apr 4, 2004)

On the fifth day of his journey, Eofyn hears the sounds of battle, as heroes battle misshapen formori around a despoiled farmstead:

Eofyn strides forward toward the farmstead, to see the battle laid out before him.  He does not hide his actions, but charges firmly toward the closest fomori with his long-spear set, prounouncing a *Doom* upon its life as he closes in.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 4, 2004)

ooc: WOW. It's good to be the Alpha Bitch.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 5, 2004)

With the arrival of the newcomer, the fomori are outnumbered two to one. The fight is short and bloody, no quarter asked and none given. Soon their heads are set upon a few pikes, showing the world that the warband was victorious again. As her battle rage slowly winds down, Agatha starts feeling her wounds. Entering a world of pain she feels the urgent need to sit down. (2 hp left).

AS you greet the newcomer, you can see movement from th etrees. Three figures emerge. They are magnificent in their splendor, dressed in the finest mail. The leader, or so he appears, is wearing a metal breastplate. As he takes of his helm, you can see his otherworldly features.

"Well done, friends, well done. We've been hunting these fomori for a few days now, but it seems you beat us to it."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 6, 2004)

Cauaros rises up startled by the movement in the trees, and his suprise continues when he notes the nature and finery of the visitors

"Thank you good lord" he says with diplomatic aplomb "count the death of these foul creatures as our service to you and a blessing from our goddess and her Maiden daughter.

Forgive my ignorance good lord, is this your land that we now cross?"


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 7, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance good lord, is this your land that we now cross?"



At your question a look of regret mixed with anger crosses his face. "This used to be our lands, yes , a long time ago, before the rise of the lesser races." 

Cauaros, looking at the three visitors, and hearing them talk, your bardic senses scream at you.

_Beware the Sidhe. They are quick to anger and slow to forgive...._


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 7, 2004)

Diarmat casually wipes his spear clean and lets the others do the talking. He studies carefully the newcomers, trying to be subtle about it, but not really caring if they notice or not.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 8, 2004)

When the Sidhe reveal themselves Nak steps out from the trees, lowering his bow but keeping the arrow nocked.

He crosses the clearing to stand between Agatha and all the newcomers.  He seems mildly agitated that he can not (there are too many groups).

"Alaw, Eira, amddiffyn Agatha*," Nak motions the two guard dogs to Agatha's side.

Nak's eyes flick from the Sidhe, to Diarmat,** to Eofyn, back to the Sidhe, etc; keeping a watch lest one make a sudden violent move.

*Alaw and Eira are Nak's guard dogs.
**I am unsure if Diarmat is a member of the warband at this time.  If he is disregard that bit about him.  But I _know_ the Sidhe and the Warlock aren't with us yet.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2004)

Agatha stands in the clearing with the dogs flanking her. She summons the power of her blood and her wounds start to heal. Blood soaked and sweat stained she will stand ald allow her dogs to speak for her. They have more than earned this right.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 8, 2004)

Aerick has enough woodslore to know Sidhe when he sees them.  Like a startled woodland creature, he freezes in place, watching danger.   Seeing that they are speaking with the Giant, Aerick will remain motionless, ready to strike in defense of his warband, hoping his immobility will drop him from the Sidhe's awareness.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 8, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> At your question a look of regret mixed with anger crosses his face. "This used to be our lands, yes , a long time ago, before the rise of the lesser races."
> 
> Cauaros, looking at the three visitors, and hearing them talk, your bardic senses scream at you.
> 
> _Beware the Sidhe. They are quick to anger and slow to forgive...._




"I understand good lord" Cauaros continues with great respect hoping to sooth the _sidhes _ anger before it rises, especially with the others so obviously poised for action 

"The formori here are undone and our service given. As for us we are merely travellers and our steps do not linger long good friends."  the bard quickly changes focus to the service rendered in removing the Formori and the company's intention to move on before the _Sidhe_ turn to their mischief


----------



## Michael Tree (Apr 8, 2004)

(For the sake of convenience, lets say that we already know each other.  As a youth, Eofyn was fostered in the tribe you all are from and fought as a part of this warband, before returning home several years ago.)
With his otherworldly sight, Eofyn sees the Sidhe in all their terrible glory. He strides forward, respectful but unafraid.

"These are strange times, when the daughter of the moon and her wolves slay the prey of the ancient ones. We are honored by your presence and by your generous words, most noble of lords.  I am called Eofyn, witch-born.  What may we call you?"

Edit: I wrote this before Cauaros replied, but the posting was delayed


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 8, 2004)

Cauaros raises an eyebrow as Eofyn steps forward with his word of greeting. The Giant says nothing but wonders if it is such a wise idea to give ones name so freely to the _peerless ones_ or to seek their names so directly - there is power in names afterall...

(_ooc if asking names is offensive to the Sidhe then Cauaros quickly intercepts Eofyn admonishing his rudeness. Its a bit hard to know what Sidhe lore is actually being applied in game, but I assume Cauaros' bardic knowledge has it covered_)


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2004)

"You may call me Aellwynn, Eofyn-witch-born. You have done us a a favor, although unintentional and unknowing." He says, as he walks towards the fallen leader of the fomori. Drawing his needle-sharp sword, elegant in its deadly beauty, he slices open the leather pouch on the side of the fomori's belt. A silver neclace with a red ruby rolls out. Lifting it with the tip of his sword, he holds it up, looking at it. "A great service indeed."
With a deft movement of his wrist, he flicks the necklace up and takes it in his other hand, laughing as though he finds something very amusing.

"Well, well, what to do now? Let it not be said that Lord Aellwynn does not reward those that have done him a service. Each of you may ask, humans, a question or an item, and you will receive. Let it be so" With that, he stamps his foot on the ground, three times.


----------



## Michael Tree (Apr 8, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Giant says nothing but wonders if it is such a wise idea to give ones name so freely to the _peerless ones_ or to seek their names so directly - there is power in names afterall...[/I])



_Eofyn didn't ask them for their names.  He asked what we could call them.  There's a huge difference, mythologically.

Admittedly it was a somewhat reckless for him to give his own name, but it would be impolite to ask them what he might call them without introducing himself first._


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> _Eofyn didn't ask them for their names. He asked what we could call them. There's a huge difference, mythologically.
> _



[yep, that's how I interpreted it, and it was a good call on your part]


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 8, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> _Eofyn didn't ask them for their names.  He asked what we could call them.  There's a huge difference, mythologically._




_Ah yes touche - I need to read more carefully before responding_


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 9, 2004)

*Diarmat, male fighter 3*

[I was trying to say that Diarmat is part of Agatha's band, and was given permission to catch up with them after the wedding. Sorry if that wasn't clear. I assume that we all know each other, and fairly well.]

When none of the others step forward, Diarmat clears his throat. "My lord," he says hesitantly, "I have heard of spears that always strike true, and of shields that deflect the most deadly of blows . . . I would ask for something useful in combat." He bows awkwardly before retreating a step, as if trying to take the Sidhe's attention from him.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 15, 2004)

Nak looks askance at Dairmat.  Wondering exactly what kinda fool gives that kinda opening to the Aes Sidhe.  Hopefully a crafty fool...


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 15, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> When none of the others step forward, Diarmat clears his throat. "My lord," he says hesitantly, "I have heard of spears that always strike true, and of shields that deflect the most deadly of blows . . . I would ask for something useful in combat."



"Done" The Sidhe-Lord sais. "a magnificent spear you shall receive."
He looks at the rest of the group seeing that none dare reply to his offer.
"Twice more shall I ask, if any of you want gifts of word or substance, freely asked and freely given. Is there anything you want,an answer to a question or an item ,ask and you will freely receive it."

[sense motive check evryone]


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 16, 2004)

Diarmat steps back once more, satisfied with the response but slightly confused as well. _I suppose it will be given to me, or appear, sometime soon._ [Sense Motive: roll 14 + modifier 2 = 16]


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 16, 2004)

Nak continues to eye the Sidhe warily.  And looks about at his companions, a sour look for any 'unwise' requests...

Sense Motive=15 (roll 13+2 skill).


----------



## Jaik (Apr 17, 2004)

(Sense Motive check of 12).

Aerik nods his head in decision, but holds back, watching the others carefully.


----------



## Michael Tree (Apr 20, 2004)

[Sense motive: 12 roll + 10 skill = 22]

Eofyn smiles slightly, and says "It seems your House's might preceeds you, Aellwyn Lord, for my companions ware to insult your generosity with ill-considered requests." 

[Eofyn takes a breath and begins to speak his request, and as soon as you say what the result of the sense motive check is, I'll tell you what it is. ]


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 20, 2004)

Sense motive checks:



10+ : The sidhe lord seems sincere

15+ : The Sidhe lord seems sincere, however, he looks as if he’s getting upset.

20+ :he Sidhe lord is sincere in his request, however he’s getting angry because he feels insulted by your silence.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2004)

Sense Motive 6 + 6 = 12 Bardic Knowledge 18+5=23

Cauaros considers the offer made his mind casting back over the many words of history and wisdom that are contained within his prodigious memory for any hint of who this sidhe lord -Aellwynn-maybe and when if ever such an occasion as this has before occured and the result thereof

Taking Eofyns lead the giant apologises "indeed so good sirs, your generous offer has caused my tongue to falter that I cannot yet think of what boon to ask. Perhaps a word then will suffice for me, a seeker after wisdom. Please tell what is the significance of that necklace and its ruby that you recovered from the dead Fomori's pouch?"


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 20, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Sense Motive 6 + 6 = 12 Bardic Knowledge 18+5=23
> 
> Cauaros considers the offer made his mind casting back over the many words of history and wisdom that are contained within his prodigious memory for any hint of who this sidhe lord -Aellwynn-maybe and when if ever such an occasion as this has before occured and the result thereof



Aellwynn the poet, Aellwynn the hunter, Aellwynn kinslayer, Aellwynn the cruel. These are all names of the same Sidhe lord. Legend says he was once a gentle poet-warrior, a Sidhe that inspired the Skalds, a good humoured and kind man. All that changed when his wife and baby-son got kidnapped by Baelael, a Fomori jealous of Aellwynns grace and fame. Never-resting, he hunted from the east to the west, from the sky to the ground, from the sun to the moon, for he could hear their anguished cries echo in his mind. Hundred years and a day it took him to find them, time being of no import to the Sidhe. Then he found the lair of baeleal. Battling his minions, he went to the deepest dungeon to find the creatures his wife and son had become. He slew them. Baelael fled to a nearby human town.
Aellwynn found him, and slew him, and he slew the entire village as well, men, wives and children, for they had sheltered his enemy, and if he should have no more pleasure, neither should they.
Now he is the warleader aganst the Fomori, knowing no mercy. It is said he knows but two people, his friends and his enemies, for if you are not one you must be the other.

Legends are full of people receiving gifts from the Sidhe. Gifts that were given freely are benificial to the receiver, beginning a life of heroic adventures. Gifts that were given because the sidhe were forced or duped turn against their owner, leavin him emberassed at best, messily dead at worst.



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> Taking Eofyns lead the giant apologises "indeed so good sirs, your generous offer has caused my tongue to falter that I cannot yet think of what boon to ask. Perhaps a word then will suffice for me, a seeker after wisdom. Please tell what is the significance of that necklace and its ruby that you recovered from the dead Fomori's pouch?"



This? It is the neclace of the queen herself, stolen from her when she was taking a bath by the side of the river. She was furious it was stolen from her, and her guardians will be very pleased that her temper will ease, for she's fierce like an icestorm, biting and stinging in cold anger, when she is in a rage.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 21, 2004)

Aerik steps forward at last.  "My Lord, i would ask a simple thing, yet one valuable beyond measuring.  I would ask for a token saying that I have aided Lord Aellwynn and that you were grateful.  No fine weapon, nor mound of treasure, but simply a symbol of your thanks.  This would be of most value to me."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 21, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> This? It is the neclace of the queen herself, stolen from her when she was taking a bath by the side of the river. She was furious it was stolen from her, and her guardians will be very pleased that her temper will ease, for she's fierce like an icestorm, biting and stinging in cold anger, when she is in a rage.




"Of the queen!" Cauaros is once more overcome with the awesomeness of the encounter 
"then truely you have given me an wonderous gift Lord Aellwynn _Cliaranach*_, for such a story as this will need to be told of how the Hounds of Agatha assited the return of the Good Lady's treasure into the hands of Lord Aellwynn himself and of the generous gifts bestowed upon those he calls friend!" 


*Cliaranach - Irish gaelic for a Bard Swordsman (a Hero)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2004)

Agatha moves towards the Fae. "I would have a charm of some sort that will allow my companions and I to communicate over distances. That way we can hunt down our enemies with precision." She is as regal as the fae creatures in her own way. but she never once makes eye contact withe them. She knows all to well of thier ability to charm mortals.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 26, 2004)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Aerik steps forward at last. "My Lord, i would ask a simple thing, yet one valuable beyond measuring. I would ask for a token saying that I have aided Lord Aellwynn and that you were grateful. No fine weapon, nor mound of treasure, but simply a symbol of your thanks. This would be of most value to me."



Lord Aelwynn looks at Aerik, thinking. His gaze seems to pierce your soul, and you cannot see if he likes what he sees. After a few tense moments, in wich you can hear your hartbeat thundering in your ears, he takes a ring from his little finger. "Here, take this" he says, as he tosses the ring at you. "Two warnings, however. The first one is simple : I have many enemies, and they will not hesitate to attack you should they think you are allied with me. Don't wear it on your hand, wear it on a string around your neck, and take care who you show it to. Second : If you abuse it, I will hunt you down like a dog, killing evryone that stands between me and you, so I swear before the gods."


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 26, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Agatha moves towards the Fae. "I would have a charm of some sort that will allow my companions and I to communicate over distances. That way we can hunt down our enemies with precision." She is as regal as the fae creatures in her own way. but she never once makes eye contact withe them. She knows all to well of thier ability to charm mortals.



"Done" he says. "You can collect the items tomorrow at dusk at the _Sidhe_ in the northern valley"

_[a Sidhe is a standing stone or a burial mount, a connection between the world of the Sidhe and that of the mortals]_


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 27, 2004)

Diarmat smiles faintly in relief. _Let us continue then,_ he thinks to himself. _These supernatural creatures make me uneasy._


----------



## DrZombie (May 4, 2004)

"And the others? Once more I ask, your last chance to accept this boon." he says, impatience upon his face.


----------



## evileeyore (May 5, 2004)

Nak looks around and sees that everyone else has asked their boon.  He steps forward warily.  Looks the Aes Sidhe square in the eye.

"I ask no weir geld of any I dinnay serve.  But I fain make a trade with an honest Lord.  The best of me hunting pups," he gestures to the younger dogs, "fer some charm upon my bow to aid in battle.  Not hunting, now that would be cheating, but for killing, well...  thats okay."

Nak knuckles his brow and steps back.


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2004)

"Deal" he says. "Although that still leaves me in your debt. So be it." He crouches down, and stretches his hand towards one of the dogs. Nervously, gingerly, the dog carefully advances, sniffing and then licking the hand of the Sidhe. The Lord nods towards his companions, and, without speaking another word, turns around and vanishes into the woods, leaving Agatha and her hounds standing in the clearing near the shed. The corpses of the Fomori are the silent witnesses of what has happened.

[1000 XP each, and sorry for the delay]


----------



## Tonguez (May 14, 2004)

As the sidhe vanish away Cauaros looks up and grins the words of a new song forming in his mind. "I suggest we continue on to the northern valley" he says before reciting his song

_The moon had set upon its round
the sun had lit the day
when Agatha and her hounds 
had set forth upon there way

and soon the fires of fomori were seen 
the hunting hounds had found their prey,
and dead Fomori soon silent watched 
as witness to that day

when Lord Aellwynn Cliaranach set forth
to ease his queens tempest rage
and found the maiden and her hounds
and the trubute they had paid

For as the noble queen was at her bath
the fomori then had stole her necklace away 
and left her in a aweful rage
that shook the very day

and to Agatha and her Hounds a gift to each was layed 
freely and with open heart in recognition of that day
and in freindship did the Hounds once more set forth upon their way
remembering forevermore the story of that day 

The sun had set upon its round
the  moon had lit they way
and Agatha and her hounds 
had found a new friend that day_


----------



## DrZombie (May 14, 2004)

NIce song, tonguez, have another 500 xp


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 14, 2004)

The winds gently blew her hair across her face like a veil as Agatha strode with the hounds. Her heart was as cold as stone yet she was passionately proud of her men. The meeting with the ancient one troubled her. It seemed too easy. There was more in store for them with the faerie noble and she knew it.

“Magnificent as always Cauaros. You are a wonderful singer.” Was all she could manage to say.


----------



## Jaik (May 15, 2004)

As he walks, Aerick pulls lengths of string from his pack and begins braiding it for strength and durability as he would for a snare.  When it is long enough, he slips his new-found ring onto the strand and finishes the simple loop by braiding the ends together.  "This will make for far too many fine tales to fall in the woods," he thinks as he lifts his new trophy over his head.


----------



## evileeyore (May 15, 2004)

Nak brings his hounds together and tells them in soft tones that the pup will be okay.  Then he stands and orders them on perimeter guard.  Alaw and Eire take to his heels.

Nak falls to the rear, keeping a wary eye behind them.


----------



## Seonaid (May 16, 2004)

Diarmat exhales slowly as the Aes Sidhe leave. When the group gets going, he settles into an easy walk, capable of maintaining the pace indefinitely. As Cauaros begins to sing, he cocks an ear toward the bard. "Lovely, bard," he says when Cauaros finishes.


----------



## DrZombie (May 17, 2004)

AS your group prepares to move, one of the dogs stats  barking at the enrance of the small hovel. You can hear a shriek coming from the inside, then some movement.


----------



## Seonaid (May 18, 2004)

Diarmat immediately puts his sword back up, in guard position. He moves toward the hut cautiously.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 18, 2004)

Agatha sprints to the doorway and bashes it open. "What is happening here?!" She yells.


----------



## Seonaid (May 18, 2004)

Diarmat frowns in chagrin at Agatha's more direct approach, and follows quickly behind.


----------



## evileeyore (May 19, 2004)

"Alaw, Eira!  Sadlo!'  Nak points at the ground betwixt him and the hut.  The two guard hounds move there, ready for combat.  He calls the hunting dogs away from the hut and sets them to the perimeter.

Nak nocks an arrow.  He turns and scans the trees about them, sure Agatha and the others can handle what sounds to be a distressed woman in the hut.


----------



## DrZombie (May 19, 2004)

Agatha : as you bash open the door and charge in, you can see a small child scampering away. The girl flees to the corner of the room, huddles up and starts to cry, rolled up in fetal position. She is grimy and dirty. In the room you can see the headless corpse of a female.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 19, 2004)

Blood pounds in her head as Agatha is about to rage at her opponent only to find a child. She stares, focused on the headless body and then lowers her blade. She stands paralysed with a mixture of emotions. 
Then she sees the child curled up and Agatha howls for her dogs.


----------



## Tonguez (May 20, 2004)

Coming up from behind Cauaros looks over the top of those ahead of him

"By the goddess!" he curses "children!" he pushes through the others towards the girl speaking softly as he places a large but gentle hand upon her to check that she is uninjured

"do not be afraid, we are here to help you" he offers

(ooc _diplomacy check? Skill = 6_)


----------



## Seonaid (May 20, 2004)

Diarmat enters the house behind Agatha. Upon seeing the child, he grimaces and steps back, to allow the others to handle this problem.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2004)

Agatha's hazel eyes are wide with astonishment and fear. In the back of her mind fight forces stronger than instinct. _the child needs to be comforted._ *It's probably a changling* You could raise the child as a warrior of the moon You'll only get her killed.

She stands like a stone unable to make a sound other than a growl.


----------



## Jaik (May 20, 2004)

Rushing to catch up with Agatha, Aerick pauses as she freezes. Seeing the headless body, he tries to figure out what could have taken the head, and where it could have gone...


----------



## DrZombie (May 21, 2004)

As Cauaros tries to comfort the little girl, he can see that she's holding something, cuddling it to her chest.
"mommy, mommy" she cries, her voice hoarse and filled with fear and pain.
As he tries to see if she's hurt, he notices that the front of her dress is covered in old dried blood. Looking closer he sees that she's holding the head of her mother, hugging it in desperation. Her eyes are wild and unfocused.


----------



## Tonguez (May 22, 2004)

"Her mind is not currently in this world" he speaks to the others "it may be a long while before we can comfort her" 

He turns back to the girl and leaving her to cuddle the grisly reminder of her mother attempts to sing her to sleep

"_the wind blows gently 'cross the sea
and rocks me in her arms once more
the moon it guides my path tonight 
and holds me close until the dawn
close your eyes and sleep my child 
rest you weary head tonight
and in the morning you will see
shining through the mornings light_"

(_ooc um dunno if there's a skill check (perfrom 6) for this or whether I have to cast the sleep spell - DM call_)


----------



## evileeyore (May 23, 2004)

Nak remains vigilant, with Agatha unsettled and the others preoccupied he worries that now would be ripe for ambush.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 17, 2004)

Cauaros gently sings the girl asleep, and is able to pry away the grisly remains of her mother. The girl is covered with dried blood, but appears to be unharmed (physically that is). Outside evrything remains calm.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 22, 2004)

Diarmat shifts on his feet uncomfortably, feeling useless.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 22, 2004)

"What now Maiden?" the Bard says as he sets the head aside praying a few words to appease its owners soul 
"what do we do with the child? Do we abandon her to the wilds or take her into care?
She is your charge now at least until we find another to take her."


----------



## Jaik (Jun 24, 2004)

Aerick stares in horror at the blood-drenched room.  He is used to the sight and smell of blood and death, but on the battlefield, or in the night during an ambush, not from a mother in a cabin in the woods.  Men do not do such things.  No matter their shape, whatever did this is a beast.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2004)

Agatha looks at all the blood and then at the child. She is shaken to find that she is more upset by the child then the blood. 

"We must find someone to take the child in. We cannot have her come with us. our lives are far to dangerous." She says finally snapping out of her daze. "Prehaps the Fey will take her in?"


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 25, 2004)

Nak hunts up some digging impliments.

He comes back to the hovel and says to Aerick, Diarmat and Llyr.  "If'n you'll help me, we kin get them buried up proper.  Eofyn kin prepare them for the next world.  Fendor and me pups kin stand guard."

Nak sighs.

"Cuaros, mayhap ye kin find some water and wash the wee gel.  We don't need the smell drawin more vermin to us tonight."

Nak will move out into the clearing and start preparing a cairn.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 26, 2004)

Diarmat nods, glad to have something to do. He goes with Nak to help however he can.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 27, 2004)

Still shaken, Aerick pitches in with a will.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 27, 2004)

Cauaros nods at Naks suggestion and taking the girl up he seeks to find some more comfortable place for her to rest, and water to wash her clean of the blood and tears.

"Perhaps this northern valley we are seeking" he suggest to Agatha "perhaps therein we will find this childs guardian, I am loathe to trust her to the sidhe"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2004)

Agatha looks at her friend and the look in her eyes is enough to break his heart. "Cauaros, Your right. That makes sense. I'm just not prepared to watch over a child. Please have one of the others care for her. I need to be alone for a few moments."

Agatha doesn't wait for a reply she walks out of the hovel and to the tree line. Once she feels she is out of sight of her Dogs she will collapse against a tree and cry. Agatha has always wanted a child but due to her calling can never have one, and now this little girl is dropped into her world of blood and rage. 

By the time the men are done with the cairn she has composed herself and looking more like the Battlemaid that she is. 

"Well now." She says to the child. "I am Agatha and these are my band of warriors. What is your name little one?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 28, 2004)

Diarmat stands in the background, trying to look as harmless as possible for a warrior. He watches Agatha closely, to gauge her reactions and her intentions.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2004)

[I haven't died, nor have I run away to leave you all hanging. I'm having a bit of a time problem, will update today or tomorrow]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 20, 2004)

As you guys probably figured out by now, real life has gotten me in it's clutches. I'm very sad to say that I cannot master this game anymore. Very sad, because you all have been very good players, the quality amazes me and I feel very guilty for letting you down. But then again, if I have to choose between spending 30 mins typing and editing this game and spending 30 mins with my son, even if it is to watch him sleep (and yes, that's how sad it is), the choice isn't hard. Soolong, and see ya.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, you'd have to be a fool to make any other choice.  Much happiness to you!


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes thanks for a good game. As a father myself I can very much appreciate the decision....


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the good times, and hope to see you around!


----------

